# Disable recovery option on windows 10 for local User (Standard User) only



## hegazy_96 (Sep 9, 2021)

how to disable recovery option on windows 10 for any user except Administrator 
i don't want any standard user to press this *Restart now*


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

There's a *No auto-restart* somewhere in Group Policy.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In Search type *CMD* Right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*
In the _Elevated_ command prompt window, type the following command:
*bcdedit /set {globalsettings} advancedoptions false*


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Corday said:


> There's a *No auto-restart* somewhere in Group Policy.


Only if this is a Pro version.


----------

